# Gizmo to PC HELP



## skinwalker (Aug 20, 2009)

I have recieved my gizmo and hooked into my WAF-1's got a 3.5mm stereo to RCA and hooked everything up.. Plugged the 3.5 into the jack i was using for my Dell Soundbar. All my amp does is flash 2 lines.. What am i doing wrong? Were is the power button? LOL


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

Hit the button that says "STBY"


----------



## skinwalker (Aug 20, 2009)

i have several times and it does nothing but flash 2 blue lines


----------



## blackzarg (Apr 19, 2009)

Hmmm....try pressing hard. Maybe the button isn't on correctly. Either way, give TCA a call on Monday - Jack will definitely take care of you!


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

This sounds familiar to a problem posted an solved on the av123 forum.
*Link*

Mike


----------

